# New England Regional Lecture on Child Sexual Predators (free)



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

***NO COST TRAINING***

New England Regional Lecture on Child Sexual Predators
Thursday, May 24, 2012 ♦ 9 am - 1 pm
(registration begins at 8 am)
Mechanics Hall, 321 Main Street, Worcester, Massachusetts

SEE LINK BELOW FOR ANNOUNCEMENT AND REGISTRATION DETAILS
http://www.justice.gov/usao/ma/outreach/training.html

DEADLINE TO REGISTER IS MAY 14, 2012
(Note: See announcement for details on hotel blocks. Room rates good until April 23rd)

DISCUSSION POINTS
Adam Walsh Act
Risk factors, pathology, motivation, recidivism and treatment of child sexual predators
Psychological and behavioral characteristics of Internet sex offenders

WHO SHOULD ATTEND
Prosecutors, federal law enforcement officers, police officers, investigators/detectives,
school resource officers, forensic interviewers, probation officers, judges, case managers working with sex offenders,
sex offender registry staff, victim advocates, treatment providers, school administrators

FEATURED PRESENTER
Dr. Michael Bourke

Dr. Michael Bourke - Dr. Michael Bourke was deputized by the U.S. Marshals Service in 2008. Prior to that, he worked as a clinical psychologist for the federal prison system at the Federal Correctional Institution in Butner, NC. Specifically, he was assigned to the Sex Offender Treatment Program (SOTP) and Hypersexuality Management Program (HMP) between 2000 to 2006, and worked with the Commitment and Treatment Program for Sexually Dangerous Persons (CTP) between 2006 and 2008. Dr. Bourke is a graduate of the Department of Defense Polygraph Institute, and he has conducted several hundred polygraph examinations of sex offenders. He is a regular consultant to federal, state, and local law enforcement agencies on matters pertaining to sexual criminality, interviewing/interrogation techniques, and psychological safeguarding of law enforcement personnel.

CO-SPONSORED BY THE
United States Marshals Service
United States Attorney's Office for the District of Massachusetts
The Internet Crimes Against Children Task Force


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Ill be attending the woodchipper maintenance lecture, at Home Depot.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got confirmation from them today i will be attending there. if anyone needs to meet up for lunch PM.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*DISCUSSION POINTS*
*Adam Walsh Act*
*Risk factors, pathology, motivation, recidivism and treatment of child sexual predators*
*Psychological and behavioral characteristics of Internet sex offenders*

there is no "treatment" short of a lead injection to the brain.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> I remember watching a vid in the academy about these oxygen thieves. One treatment method was to have the fucknuts beat off to "normal porn" until they shoot their load, then have them beat off to kiddy porn, which, due to the previous nut blowing, will not be as gratifying. Continuing this repeatedly allegedly will cause the cuntbucket to stop liking kids because pulling their pole to pics of them only led to a raw wanker...
> 
> God damn liberals and their obnoxious ideas of rehabilitation.
> 
> Even with the sky-high cost of ammo, execution is still costing less than $1.....


I really appreciate the description of the treatment, I LOL'd.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> I really appreciate the description of the treatment, I LOL'd.


He knows about the treatment described through first hand (pun intended) experience.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

would just like to remind everyone these scumbags rape kids and then live a happy life incarcerated in Massachusetts.

they DO NOT get beaten
they DO NOT do hard time
they DO NOT get treated poorly

that's all in the movies ! if you get the chance to put one of these maggots away build the most air tight case you can and do your best to make sure they never see the light of day again because they WILL rape more children if let loose.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

GMass said:


> I remember watching a vid in the academy about these oxygen thieves. One treatment method was to have the fucknuts beat off to "normal porn" until they shoot their load, then have them beat off to kiddy porn, which, due to the previous nut blowing, will not be as gratifying. Continuing this repeatedly allegedly will cause the cuntbucket to stop liking kids because pulling their pole to pics of them only led to a raw wanker...


The psychological community is starting to warm up to the notion that pedophiles cannot be cured, but there is some interesting research in psychopharmacology with medications that will block a pedophile's sexual desire, but as with all medications, it's only going to be effective if they take it.

Hopefully they can produce a long-term effect drug like Depo-Provera that can be administered every 3 months or so.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

GMass said:


> Isn't castration permanent?


Castration (chemical or surgical) doesn't remove their sexual desire, it just makes them unable to achieve an erection or ejaculate, and at the risk of being disgustingly graphic, they're still going to have fingers, a mouth, tongue, etc., so they can still molest a child.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

GMass said:


>


Exactly, which is why life in prison or a bullet in the back of the head are currently the only 100% surefire methods to make sure they will never molest another child.

You can probably guess which method I would prefer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> would just like to remind everyone these scumbags rape kids and then live a happy life incarcerated in Massachusetts.
> 
> they DO NOT get beaten
> they DO NOT do hard time
> ...


I can remember when it was not like that in Walpole.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> I really appreciate the description of the treatment, I LOL'd.


Every time I read your post GMass, I start laughing again. I thanked your post for that ability alone!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GMass said:


> Oh! Tell us all about the time you did there!!!


Back in the early 60s I worked for a company that rebuilt the foundry crane system,
DeSalvo was the clerk in the foundry and respected by most of the other cons that
belived he was not the Boston Strangler, but I heard a lot of horror stories about the
other SPECIAL cons that were well taken care of by the members of Walpole Housing
Compound.


----------

